
Blockchain Router. What other features to add? - Router
https://router.link
======
smt88
I'd start by removing the blockchain feature

~~~
Router
Then there will be no access to decentralized internet.

------
jki275
Looks like a scam to me.

~~~
Router
Not everything with the word Blockchain in it is a scam... we don't sell any
tokens/coins, we provide people with the access to decentralized internet,
like Ethereum NameSpace (domains registered with Ethereum blockchain) and
IPFS.

~~~
Router
For example, Router.ETH is our decentralized website. It can't be removed from
the internet. It will be available even if government bans it.

~~~
jki275
Standard blockchain scam BS.

